# Documentation criteria for left heart cath



## sheilacpc (Jul 15, 2010)

Can anyone tell me (along with providing a reference source) as to whether or not a left heart cath can be done on a patient with a aortic valve prosthesis?

Also, do you have any documentation as to what specifically needs to be documented for a left heart cath to be coding?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 15, 2010)

sheilacpc said:


> Can anyone tell me (along with providing a reference source) as to whether or not a left heart cath can be done on a patient with a aortic valve prosthesis?
> 
> Also, do you have any documentation as to what specifically needs to be documented for a left heart cath to be coding?
> 
> Thanks



Per Dr. Z's cardiovascular book, the catheter has to enter the left ventricle and pressures taken, to be a left heart catheterization.  What I have seen, the doctors usually does not cross a aortic valve prosthesis.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

